# Check that out



## reivilos (Dec 28, 2013)

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/logmenu.htm

Have fun.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2013)

I am so hating you right now. I may not get to sleep.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 29, 2013)

So are the Japanese now growing Paphs purely in that yellow-stone shown in the pics? 

That bento box looked delicious.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 29, 2013)

Great site, thanks !!!! Jean


----------



## naoki (Dec 29, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> So are the Japanese now growing Paphs purely in that yellow-stone shown in the pics?
> 
> That bento box looked delicious.



In the 90th meeting, Mr. Matsuoka presented some qualitative study of different media on root growth of P. micranthum, and the best one was bark:akadama:kanuma(the yellow-stone)=1:1:1. And Dr. Tanaka commented that kanuma isn't bad. So there are a couple of photos of plants in Kanuma, which you saw in the 93rd meeting.

I can't get the details, but the ranking of the media in Mr. Matsuoka's P. micranthum experiment (9 month long) is:

1. bark+akadama+kanuma=1:1:1
2. bark+pumice+akadama
3. Sugoine (some proprietary mix)
4. 100% bark
5. Cripto-moss (cedar/spruce strips) http://b-birds.com/ban/blog/?p=1518
6. Sphag+Cripto-moss
7. Ran-soil (some proprietary orchid mix)
8. bark+pumice+pebbles

He wondered that slightly acidic kanuma and akadama might be the reason of positive effect, and whether this might be applicable to the other brachy/parvy.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2013)

You're hired!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 29, 2013)

So kanuma is yellow stone, but what is akadama?


----------



## naoki (Dec 30, 2013)

Eric, Akadama is clay pellets. It eventually breaks down (unlike kanuma). I vaguely remember that when I was a kid, my parents and I were using 100% akadama for orchids (mostly Cym.), but I don't remember well (30 years ago). It is neutral to slightly acidic, but I think it is not as acidic as kanuma. So it is more general purpose material for a wide range of plants than acidic kanuma. Also, akadama retains water longer than kanuma. There are also yaki-akadama (baked akadama), which doesn't break down as easily as the normal akadama. I haven't personally seen akadama in the US, but from the description of other people, I have a feeling that akadama in the US and Europe may be the baked kind.

Here is some info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akadama
It says "It is surface mined, immediately sifted and bagged", but this is not correct. The mined clay/loam gets dried for a while, then crashed into smaller pieces, then sifted to difference sizes.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmmm, to the Bonsai store in Chinatown this weekend... Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link. A pleasant way to get through my work day for sure. 
I saw that thaianum album. Does anyone have any better photos of it?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Naoki. Is akadama the same as aliflor? Eric- how was the store? Haven't been there in ages. Had wanted to go this vacation, but chemo knocked me out the first few days.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2013)

I am going Friday night or Saturday early to the Orchid store. There is a Bonsai place further down Centre St. below Canal.


----------



## naoki (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not sure how aliflor compares to akadama. But I'm guessing that aliflor is much harder (rock like) than akadama. I hope you are feeling better now, Eric.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks...feeling fine now. Eric- the one further down is on Mulberry and sells pots. Or are you talking about that small place between mulberry and Mott just above the park? I love that orchid store on Centre near Grand.


----------



## reivilos (May 2, 2014)

http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/saloon-99.htm
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/saloon-98.htm


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2014)

Cool, a way to see hybrids I don't know yet. thanks.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2014)

I hope "canned whale" was mistranslated...


----------



## reivilos (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice pics
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/saloon-106.htm


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

